# She loves the Police



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This is Dakota, Dakota has a mission to go to every police department in our fine Commonwealth to take a photo with an officer and say thank you for the work we do day in and day out.

Show a little love if she happens to brighten your departments door step. Or send her a patch.
Plainville girl spreads good cheer in police department visits
She Loves Police
She Loves Police P.O. Box 1286 Mansfield, MA 02048










_"So shines a good deed in a weary world." ~WS_


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

There may be hope for this world...............


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

when this all started it seemed to be "her mom loves the police", guess who is dating a cop now.........

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

MiamiVice said:


> when this all started it seemed to be "her mom loves the police", guess who is dating a cop now.........
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Surprise, Surprise


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh Jeez,
you guys piss on every parade! Stop..................
She'll dump him for a firefighter anyway, so just STOP!


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

MiamiVice said:


> when this all started it seemed to be "her mom loves the police", guess who is dating a cop now.........
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


We just can't have nice things...


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Any pic of mom? Asking for a friend..


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

BxDetSgt said:


> Any pic of mom? Asking for a friend..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

ehm, getting back on track (you sick bastards), this young lady seems like a really nice kid and I'm damn grateful she's around. Now, since I missed the last New England Patch show in Fall River, I wonder if I could have picked one of those patches up there?

Seriously, that's a very touching gesture on her part and bless her for it.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

BxDetSgt said:


> Any pic of mom? Asking for a friend..


 have a friend who has a friend who would like to know too


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

kdk240 said:


> have a friend who has a friend who would like to know too












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

In typical Masscops fashion...


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

j809 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should have known better.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Well played j809 !!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> ehm, getting back on track (you sick bastards), this young lady seems like a really nice kid and I'm damn grateful she's around. Now, since I missed the last New England Patch show in Fall River, I wonder if I could have picked one of those patches up there?
> 
> Seriously, that's a very touching gesture on her part and bless her for it.


She has a FB page where she is/was selling them for $10.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

j809 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd hit it.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

This wonderful young lady, a thoughtful person has read some of the above posts and is now ready to join the scores of lugnuts who harass cops hoping to post a ranting police officer on YouTube.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> This wonderful young lady, a thoughtful person has read some of the above posts and is now ready to join the scores of lugnuts who harass cops hoping to post a ranting police officer on YouTube.


So now we have both types of F the police in this thread. With that said, to your point, should a thoughtful person (and not all you deviants) find this thread please understand that like 5 year olds on the playground this group teases people they like. When you stumble onto a thread with someone we don't like, you'll definitely know.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

God I needed a laugh like this today, and had no clue it would come from a threat about Dakota hahaha

It is pretty cool what she's doing though, visiting every PD in Mass to get her photo with an officer and whatnot


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah, in 20 years she'll marry a cop and . . . . . . . well . . . see how long that lasts


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

We sent her a "hello" from a Patriots game when we did the Honor Guard there. Always nice to have police supporters out there!


----------

